# Starters, Central Savannah



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Starters, Central Savannah 
(Some dog names are cut short)

Open

#	Dog	Handler
1	Peakebrook's Visions Of Blue	Hugh or Al Arthur
2	FC Zip It Up Mike Long
3	Peakebrook's Eye Of The	Hugh or Al Arthur
4	FC AFC Teal McKenzie II	Glenn LoKay
5	FC AFC Carolina's Smoke On Hugh or Al Arthur
6	Mr Smarty Pants Forrest Faulkner
7	Lake Park's Zipperoo Hugh or Al Arthur
8	Keerichos Maxximum Mollie	David Baty
9	Sandhill's Game Over Hugh or Al Arthur
10	Gore Creek's Coaker Glenn LoKay
11	FC Seven Come Eleven V	Hugh or Al Arthur
12	Coolwater's Ice Tiger Bill Wertz
13	Spurlake's Already Gone	Hugh or Al Arthur
14	Buckshot's Carolina Hurricane	Pete Janke
15	FC AFC Carolina's Electrik	Hugh or Al Arthur
16	Tremblin Earth's Voodoo Chile	Keith Farmer
17	FC AFC JK's Creekside Top Jessie Kent
18	Candlewoods Classic Coupe	Hugh or Al Arthur
19	FC AFC Winifox Scream'n Ken Neil
20	Wahoo Double or Nothin	Delma Hazzard
21	A & D Wild Wind Tasha	Hugh or Al Arthur
22	FC AFC Lucyana's J.K. Not	Jessie Kent
23	Bar Ten's Touchdown Dash	Hugh or Al Arthur
24	Buckshot Fire Breather	Margo Brown
25	AFC Creekside's Moses	Jessie Kent
26	Buckshots Carlonia Revenuer	Pete Janke
27	South-Paw Mr. Blue Stomper	Hugh or Al Arthur
28	Kericho's Kodiak Gold Baty/Arthur
29	FC AFC Doctor Feelgood VI	Bill Goldstein
30	Esprit's The Price Is Right	Hugh or Al Arthur
31	Gooseponds The Lady In Black	Pete Janke
32	Ante-Up's Straight Flush	Mike Long
33	FC Windsor's Royal Puck	Hugh or Al Arthur
34	Ridgeview's Dixie Chick	Keith Farmer
35	FC Good Ideas Whoa Nellie	Ken Neil
36	Lake Park's In Pursuit Hugh or Al Arthur
37	FC AFC M and M's Bun's Mitchel Brown
38	Asa's Maserati Jack Mike Long
39	Skeff's Maxximum Black Ice	Hugh or Al Arthur
40	FC FTCH Day's End Northern	Jane Sutter
41	Took A Chance On You	Mike Long
42	FC Chavez's Big time Black Jack	Hugh or Al Arthur
43	AFC Watuaga's Bull Gator	Stephen O'Connell
44	Low Country Drake Hugh or Al Arthur
45	Buckshot's Carolina Blues Bud E	Pete Janke
46	Top Grill's Tear'n It Up	Hugh or Al Arthur
47	Miss Bee Havin Forrest Faulkner
48	Lottie's St Lucie Merck Roger Perry
49	Coppertop's Raven Brave	Hugh or Al Arthur
50	By Hook Or By Crook Roger Perry



Am

#	Dog	Handler
1	Ezmeralda Double or Delma Hazzard
2	Hey Hon's Lady Fripp Swinton Anderson
3	Morningside's Smackwater Jack	Valarie Marks
4	Kericho's Kodiak Gold Dave Baty
5	FC AFC Firetail's Legend	Jeffery Talley
6	AFC Watuaga's Bull Gator	Stephen O'Connell
7	Wahoo Double or Nothin	Delma Hazzard
8	Esprit The Price Is Right	Forrest Faulkner
9	Took A Chance On You	Mike Long
10	FC FTCH Day's End Northern	Jane Sutter
11	Carolina Black Jasmine	Swinton Anderson
12	Asa's Maserati Jack Mike Long
13	FC AFC Hidden Bay's BMW	Erickson/Talley
14	AFC Creekside's Moses	Jessie Kent
15	Harbuck's Midnight Walker	Bill Wertz
16	A & D Wild Wind Tasha	Erin Faaborg
17	Gore Creek's Coaker Smoker	Glenn Lokay
18	Lake Park Cody's Zipperoo	Charles Bearden
19	Smackwater's Rip Tide	Valarie Marks
20	Bar Ten's Touchdown Dash	Joe McNinch
21	FC AFC Teal McKenzie II	Glenn Lokay
22	Topgrill's Tear'n It Up Erin Faaborg
23	Lake Park It Pursuit Charles Bearden
24	Slippery Win Wet Jon Ahlstrand
25	Good Idea's Golly Miss Molly	Ken Neil
26	Landover's Who's Your Daddy	Erin Faaborg
27	FC AFC M and M's Bun's	Mitchel Brown
28	Coolwater's Icetiger Bill Wertz
29	Candlewoods Lil Smokin Tequila	Breck Campbell
30	FC Good Idea's Whoa Nellie	Ken Neil
31	FC AFC Doctor Feelgood VI	Bill Goldstein
32	Buckshot Fire Breather	Margo Brown
33	FC AFC Carolina's Electrick	Clint Joyner
34	Smackwater's Confederate Rose	Valarie Marks
35	Kericho's Maxximum Mollie	David Baty
36	FC AFC Carolina's Smoke On The Water	Clint Joyner
37	Bo's Shadee Ladee Sadee Perry/Washburn
38	Low Country Drake Corinne Thompson
39	Mr Smartypants Forrest Faulkner
40	Lottie's St. Lucie Merck	Roger Perry
41	Carolina's Moon Shadow`	Clint Joyner
42	Miss Bee Havin Forrest Faulkner
43	FC Chavez's Big Time Black	Tim or Penny Gentry
44	FC AFC Lucyana's J.K. Not Jessie Kent
45	FC AFC Winifox Scream'n Yella	Ken Neil
46	By Hook Or By Crook Roger Perry
47	FC AFC Jk's Creekside Top Paws	Jessie Kent



Derby

1	Carolina's Trivial Pursuit	Pete Janke
2	Tittles Bear Branch Abbey	Kieth Farmer
3	Waterdogs Hidden In The Marsh	Davis Arthur
4	Black Magic's Hurricane Lucy	Hugh Arthur
5	Dixie City Jam II Bill Goldstein
6	Waxlakes Let Em Land	Forrest Faulkner
7	Seaside's Cutty Sark Hugh or Al Arthur
8	Betterhalf's Super Surprise	Davis Arthur
9	Speedy Voodoo Jon Ahlstrand
10	Hardscrabble's Storm Warning	Hugh or Al Arthur
11	Stephen's Southside Slim	Keith Farmer
12	Kyco's War Eagle Wild River	Davis Arthur
13	Creekside's Tina Turner	Hugh or Al Arthur


----------



## bull (Apr 9, 2004)

*csra*

Do they use the DOW Jones?


bull


----------



## Canman (Jan 24, 2003)

They use the DOW, thank goodness!


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Dang, I think this should be called the Sandhill Retriever Club. :wink: I think alot of Hugh and Al.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

If they have a low dow jones number I may not have to be there until late afternoon on Friday and can sleep in on Saturday.


----------



## Keith Allison (Dec 29, 2003)

We're pulling for #12 in the Derby... Kyco's War Eagle Wild River 

She's out of one of our litters... http://www.wareagleretrievers.com/cgi-bin/litters.cgi?litter=5 . 

FC-AFC Teddy's Ebonstar James x HRCH War Eagle's Ebony and Abby

Good luck!


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

River is a very nice looking dog. Fred better work on how quickly he can blow a whistle before he takes her home. She is VERY fast!  

My pup is #3 in the derby and his littermate is #8

Buck


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

Buck Mann said:


> River is a very nice looking dog. Fred better work on how quickly he can blow a whistle before he takes her home. She is VERY fast!
> 
> My pup is #3 in the derby and his littermate is #8
> 
> Buck


Those are MY babies!!!  Keith, your baby can have third... :twisted: 

-Kristie


----------



## Keith Allison (Dec 29, 2003)

Now, let's not be greedy, Kristie.  

Just kidding.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

Keith Allison said:


> Now, let's not be greedy, Kristie.
> 
> Just kidding.


OK, 3-way tie for first. Good luck to all... 

-Kristie


----------



## Keith Allison (Dec 29, 2003)

Sounds good.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Go Dave go!!!

Show'em what those Alaska trained dogs can do!!!! 

Kick Azzzz


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

Howard N said:


> Go Dave go!!!
> 
> Show'em what those Alaska trained dogs can do!!!!
> 
> Kick Azzzz


Yeah, Dave can kick butt because he has one of my puppies. too!!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Roger;
I think the Dow was .93
Don't think you'll be sleeping in!


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Monday Merck is limping on his left front leg and will probably be scratched. The starting dog in the open is 43 which means I will be 6th to run and starting dog in the Amateur is 46 and I am the 1st to run. Rats!!!! No sleep in time for me. If they can use a gunner I will volunteer while I wait most of the day Saturday to run Sadee.


----------



## David Baty (Nov 1, 2003)

Kristie,

Mollie got dropped after completing the water blind in the open as she was a little weak in the land blind and just an average water blind. she blew up in the first in the AM.

Howard,

Hooray for Cody as he took the big blue in AM. No good in the open but the AM blue made for a good ride home.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Dave, good for you and your yella dog! That's going to make the whole week skip right on by.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Congratulations to this weekends winners  BJ, Cody & Streak

Al Arthur won the Open with BJ, ?FC Chavez's Big Time Black Jack?
Congrats to owners Tim and Penny Gentry

Dave Baty won the Amateur with Cody, ?Kericho's Kodiak Gold? 
Way to go Dave!

Bill Goldstien won the Derby with Streak ?Dixie City Jam II?
I think Steak is pushing 50 Derby points.


----------

